# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Gaming Gear >  Đánh giá nhanh Bo Mạch Chủ ASUS H97 Pro Gamer

## otootin

Con này mình giữ và test chắc cũng khá là lâu rồi, phải nói đến tận bây giờ khi mới cách 2 hôm các thím ASUS alo đòi hàng thì mình mới nhớ là mình còn giữ chú main này Dạo này xà quần X99 quá thấy con này để lâu kể cũng tội thôi đem nó lên đây cho anh em gạch đá chơi cho đỡ chán vậy. Hồi mình test thì Intel đã lấy về con 4790K và để lại cho mình con 4770K cùi bắp, vì sao nó cùi thì xuống phần test setup các bác sẽ hiểu vì sao.


Ấn tượng đầu tiên của mình về con này là nó mang được ít nhiều những tố chất gaming vay mượn từ dòng ROG pha lẫn với những đường nét thiết kế chủ đạo của H97-Pro và những tính năng hỗ trợ dành cho game thủ khiến nó trở thành sản phẩm đầu bảng series H97 của ASUS thay thế cho chính H97-Pro. Về giá cả thì cái main nó khá là loạn và theo mình khảo sát từ Google thì có vẻ như ở dưới miền Nam rẻ hơn miền Bắc.


Đặc tả chi tiết các bạn có thể xem tại đây: http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/H97PRO_GAMER/specifications/



Ngay từ vỏ hộp ngoài thì H97-Pro Gamer đã được định hướng theo xu thế gaming hóa với tông màu đỏ đen rất phổ biến ở các sản phẩm gaming. Ngoài ra ở mặt sau, mình có thấy 3 tính năng rất đặc trưng của dòng sản phẩm ROG được hỗ trợ trên H97-Pro Gamer là hệ thống âm thanh SupremeFX, ứng dụng ưu tiên gói tin game online GameFirst II cùng ứng dụng hỗ trợ game thủ FPS Sonic Radar II. Tất nhiên các tính năng này mình sẽ không focus vào vì mình không chơi game nhiều, mà cái chính mình focus là hiệu năng của con này cơ.



H97-Pro Gamer được bọc trong túi nilon khá là “lịch sự” nhưng vừa mở hộp ra xem phụ kiện thì mình hơi thất vọng chút vì dù là sản phẩm gaming nhưng đồ chơi thì lại rất ít giống như bản H97-Pro thường:

1 miếng I/O Shield4 cáp SATA IIISách hướng dẫn và dĩa driver

H97-Pro Gamer thuộc bo mạch chủ kích cỡ ATX như tiền nhiệm H97-Pro nhưng có phong cách thiết kế trái ngược nhau. Trong khi đàn anh mới bị hạ bệ H97-Pro sử dụng tông màu vàng đen chủ đạo của series H97 thì H97-Pro Gamer thì dùng tông đen đỏ đậm chất gaming. Số lượng khe cắm mở rộng của 2 bên cũng tựa nhau khi chúng đều có:

1 khe PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16 (xám)1 khe PCIe 2.0 x16 (đen, chạy khả dụng tối đa là 4x, vì sao lại thế xin mời các bác xem mặt sau của bo mạch chủ)2 khe PCIe x13 khe PCI truyền thống
Còn những điểm khác nhau khác sẽ từ từ lộ diện thôi.


Nếu như H97-Pro chỉ có độc mỗi 1 heatsink ở khu vực VRM thì Gamer có tới 2 cái. Chưa hết số lượng phase nguồn CPU được tăng lên đáng kể từ 6 lên 8 vì thế số lượng phase nguồn trên main này sẽ là 8+2, 2 phase còn lại dành cho RAM. Có thể nói đây là cải tiến rất đáng kể vì số phase tăng lên khả năng ép xung CPU cũng cao lên đôi chút.


4 khe RAM của H97-Pro Gamer có dung lượng lên đến 32GB khi cắm 4 cây 8GB nhưng bus lên chỉ được 1600MHz do giới hạn của chipset H97. Bên cạnh 4 khe RAM là 2 phase nguồn cấp điện cho chúng.


Bên phải khe PCIe x1 đầu tiên là khe cắm SSD M.2 hỗ trợ cả 2 chuẩn M.2 SSD là PCI Express và SATA III. Lưu ý là khe M.2 này chia sẻ băng thông với 2 khe PCIe x1 (nếu SSD M.2 chuẩn PCI Express) và khe SATA6G_4 trên bo mạch chủ (nếu SSD M.2 chuẩn SATA). Và khe M.2 này chỉ hỗ trợ các SSD M.2 loại 2260/2280.



Khu vực chip cầu nam của H97-Pro Gamer.

Chip BIOS có thể tháo rời vì thế khả năng bảo trì bo mạch chủ sẽ cao hơn.
Chip TPU ép xung tự động độc quyền của ASUS, nằm trong tính năng tối ưu hóa 5 bước (5-way Optimization). Là 1 Vozer mình đết chơi với cái này.



Khu vực linh kiện âm thanh gồm chip xử lý âm thanh Realtek ALC1150 được bọc trong vỏ EMI Shield chống nhiễu có label SupremeFX và các tụ âm thanh ELNA được cách ly với các thành phần còn lại của bo mạch chủ để đảm bảo chất lượng âm thanh.



Kế bên chip âm thanh là chip điều khiển PCI ASM1083 của ASMedia.

Nằm gần với chip PCI ASMedia là chip điều khiển card mạng Intel I218V.

----------


## favourhn

*Trả lời: Đánh giá nhanh Bo Mạch Chủ ASUS H97 Pro Gamer*

*Test Setup*





Quote:
CPU: Intel Core i7-4770K ES (Xung tối đa ép trên air nghe mấy thím Intel bảo là 4.5GHz)
CPU Cooler: Custom Watercool by Mr. Spiderman aka Nhenhophach
Motherboard: ASUS H97-Pro Gamer
RAM: 2x4GB Kingston HyperX 10th Anniversary Edition 1600MHz 9-9-9-24-CR1
VGA: ASUS GTX 780 Strix OC 6GB (bị đòi mất rồi )
SSD: Kingston HyperX 3K 120GB / Kingston M.2 SM2280 120GB
USB: Corsair Voyager GT 3.0 16GB
PSU: Corsair GS800
Monitor: Samsung LE40B550
OS: Windows 8.1 Pro 64bit
Rất cảm ơn Kingston đã cho mình mượn con *M.2 SSD SM2280* này, chỉ tiếc là con này dùng chuẩn *SATA III* không phải PCI Express và khi sử dụng con này thì tự động khe SATA6G_4 sẽ tự ngắt.





Về độ dài thì con này dài hơn xấp xỉ nửa con iPhone 5s và bằng một nửa với K900. Minh họa như vầy cho dễ hình dung thôi chứ mình không có ý gì khác đâu nha



*
CPU Performance Benchmarks*


*SuperPi 32M*



*wPrime*



*AIDA64*

*CPU Queen*







*

<ul>
<li>Memory Read / Write / Copy / Latency*</li>
</ul>






*CineBench R11.5*



*Intel Burn Test*



*3DSMax 2013 – Vray Rendering*

----------


## remxinhthoa

*Trả lời: Đánh giá nhanh Bo Mạch Chủ ASUS H97 Pro Gamer*

*Storage & Audio Benchmarks*


*SATA III*
Quote:






*M.2 SSD*
Quote:
*Free 100%*







Quote:
*>70%*

----------


## drspiller12345

*Trả lời: Đánh giá nhanh Bo Mạch Chủ ASUS H97 Pro Gamer*

*Lời kết*


*Ưu*

_Dù là H97 nhưng vẫn ép xung được thông qua BIOS mới nhất.__Chất lượng âm thanh tạm chấp nhận được (Đạt điểm Good trong RMAA).__Hỗ trợ 2 cổng kết nối ổ cứng mới M.2 (chuẩn PCI Express và SATA) và SATA Express__Còn hỗ trợ các giao tiếp cũ PCI, PS/2.__Thiết kế đậm chất gaming, số lượng phase nguồn được nâng cấp đáng kể so với tiền nhiệm H97-Pro.__Hỗ trợ các ứng dụng dành cho game thủ vay mượn từ các bo mạch chủ dòng ROG như Sonic Radar II, GameFirst II, SupremeFX Audio.__Các khe SATA III được sắp xếp lại hợp lý hơn, không lộn xộn như tiền nhiệm H97-Pro._




*Khuyết*

_Dàn khe SATA III bị luộc mất 2 khe.__Chỉ hỗ trợ bus RAM 1600MHz.__Đang kiếm thêm._

----------


## sonanh3082

*Trả lời: Đánh giá nhanh Bo Mạch Chủ ASUS H97 Pro Gamer*

test hình đẹp quá ý chứ hí hí, ******x

----------


## banthe247

*Trả lời: Đánh giá nhanh Bo Mạch Chủ ASUS H97 Pro Gamer*

ngon, hàng ok đấy nhìn dàn tụ là kết rồi

----------


## songdonggun

*Trả lời: Đánh giá nhanh Bo Mạch Chủ ASUS H97 Pro Gamer*




> ngon, hàng ok đấy nhìn dàn tụ là kết rồi


H97 mà thím, sao chê dk trời, cuing4 thuộc dong top giờ đó

----------


## seoer

*Trả lời: Đánh giá nhanh Bo Mạch Chủ ASUS H97 Pro Gamer*

giá thì thế nào nhể, có mắc hông

----------


## goalkinh

*Trả lời: Đánh giá nhanh Bo Mạch Chủ ASUS H97 Pro Gamer*




> giá thì thế nào nhể, có mắc hông


à 3 củ bạn ới, chính xác là 2 củ 9 ấy

----------


## baobinh

*Trả lời: Đánh giá nhanh Bo Mạch Chủ ASUS H97 Pro Gamer*




> à 3 củ bạn ới, chính xác là 2 củ 9 ấy


giá mềm thế, chất lượng à nghen

----------


## huongabc1

*Trả lời: Đánh giá nhanh Bo Mạch Chủ ASUS H97 Pro Gamer*

có một tí hơi hàm gaming mà giá mềm như chè lạc ta

----------


## cushinthang

*Trả lời: Đánh giá nhanh Bo Mạch Chủ ASUS H97 Pro Gamer*

main ổn dịnh ác ta, kết rồi đó nghen

----------

